
Sex Toys Will Never Be Able to Do the Hardest Work for You - okket
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/fancyfeast/sex-toys-education-consent-positivity-gender
======
technobabble
If anybody else is looking for a more academic approach to investigating
kinks, porn, and other subjects on sexuality, I recommend delving into Porn
Studies:

[https://www.tandfonline.com/loi/rprn20](https://www.tandfonline.com/loi/rprn20)

